
Satellite images show buildings still standing at Indian bombing site - kshatrea
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-india-kashmir-pakistan-airstrike-insi/satellite-images-show-madrasa-buildings-still-standing-at-scene-of-indian-bombing-idUSKCN1QN00V
======
PaulHoule
Bomb damage assessment from the air is notoriously difficult.

Even if your local construction industry has a hard time building high speed
trains and nuclear power plants on time you will find in wartime they get the
lead out and can patch up damage quickly.

